# Drop B on PRS Mushok (27.7" scale)



## Ghostmaker (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a guitar to keep in Drop B Tuning (C# tuning with the 6th string dropped to B).

I really dig the PRS Mushok, having played it before in a much lower tuning. So I think this could be a good reason to get one, but I don't know if a baritone guitar is right for Drop B. Will the 27.7" neck be alright in that tuning? Will I have intonation issues? If it works, what string gauge would I look for?


----------



## Brill (Aug 5, 2012)

You could also try an RGD 6 string, I believe they are all 26.5" . But really any 25.5" will hold drop B with the right guage of strings.
The PRS baritone is designed for B standard ( like a seven string, without the high E), so you'd probably be looking for a lightish string set.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 5, 2012)

you dont really need a baritone for brop B my friend has his 25.5 ibby in drop b with 11s. unless you want to use pretty thin strings theres no need for a 27.7 scale guitar. just my


----------



## EOT (Aug 5, 2012)

You shouldn't have any issues with drop B on that guitar. You don't really need that much length for it, but it won't hurt anything either. String gauge is entirely a preference thing.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 5, 2012)

You will have no issues in Drop B.

As for strings, I'd get a .11-.48 set with a .58 for the low B.

Then ditch the .48  and you'll be left with:

.11
.14
.18
.28
.38
.58

That should make for a very good feeling set.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses so far! My backup plan was either a Torero or a Tremonti SE if I decide against the Mushok.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 6, 2012)

The Torero and Tremonti SE will do drop B just fine as well, but fuck it, why not go for the Mushok!


----------



## jackblack (Aug 6, 2012)

I currently have mine in C standard with a 13-62 set on there, so I would personally go with a 65 for B, but it's more than doable.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Thanks for the responses so far! My backup plan was either a Torero or a Tremonti SE if I decide against the Mushok.


 

Also awesome guitars! Much easier to have in Drop B.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Aug 6, 2012)

I regularly play in drop Bb on a 25" six-string. It sounds fine, and doesn't have intonation problems.

I do use pretty light strings though, usually 10-46.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 6, 2012)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I regularly play in drop Bb on a 25" six-string. It sounds fine, and doesn't have intonation problems.
> 
> I do use pretty light strings though, usually 10-46.



Wut? That's super light strings for drop Bb on a guitar with only a 25" scale.


----------



## -42- (Aug 6, 2012)

The Mushoks are cool guitars, and pretty much all of the PRS SE line is well built, but you don't really need a baritone guitar for drop B. Seriously, tons of bands tune lower than B on 24.75" Gibsons with no issues.


----------



## frogunrua (Aug 6, 2012)

I've got my les Paul in drop g# and it does fine. I use dunlop heavy core 12-54 sets on it. Had to file the nut a little but it works well.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Aug 6, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Wut? That's super light strings for drop Bb on a guitar with only a 25" scale.



I don't have an issue with the low tension, and the thinner strings counteract the lack of definition I would normally have due to the shorter scale.


----------



## peagull (Aug 6, 2012)

I recently scored a Epi LP baritone and the guy I got it off had it tuned to Drop C and that's a 27.75" scale. As long as you like the guitar and scale length, it'll work fine with a set of strings which give you a tension you like. The scale length should make the guitar intonate better/easier rather than cause you problems.



Narrillnezzurh said:


> I don't have an issue with the low tension, and the thinner strings counteract the lack of definition I would normally have due to the shorter scale.


 
Hey man, I just can't make that work in my head but I've never tried it (First thing I do tonight will be retune a guitar to drop Bb with 10's on lol). Obviously it works for you so  away. 10's down a tone get too floppy for me, then again different strokes for different folks and all that. I just get the feeling I'm missing sommat obvious


----------



## Francis978 (Aug 6, 2012)

I play a dean in C tuning with 12-62 on it, occasionally I use drop Bb and even
Drop Ab. Its only a 24.75 scale as well, so I can also say that you don't need such a long scale. I apologize for beating a dead horse by saying that where everyone else did as well. 

If you like the mushok though then get it, a great guitar is a great guitar, although due to its scale, a lighter top might help, bending might be a little difficult. That's just my opinion though, all the power to your decision! 

I've played 10-46 in C tuning and felt pretty good so I can see what the guy is saying  although now I prefer thicker strings. I only did it at the time because I really wanted to learn arch enemy stuff. \m/


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Aug 6, 2012)

peagull said:


> Hey man, I just can't make that work in my head but I've never tried it (First thing I do tonight will be retune a guitar to drop Bb with 10's on lol). Obviously it works for you so  away. 10's down a tone get too floppy for me, then again different strokes for different folks and all that. I just get the feeling I'm missing sommat obvious



Honestly, I find 10s in standard tuning to be way too tight


----------



## theronaldchase (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought a Mushok a few months ago from Guitar Center. The guy working there seemed pretty clueless as to what a baritone guitar was supposed to be. "It'll go all the way down to drop C with no problems because of the extended scale length.'' - Idiot.

Anyway, I bought it because it was a good deal and got it home, new strings, intonated it for drop A and it played amazingly. 

Basically, you don't need extended scale length for drop B. But if you do decide to get the PRS Mushok, then it will do B just fine as long as you intonate it properly.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 6, 2012)

The Mushok comes factory setup in B standard, so you'll be fine if you lighten up on the gauges. I've got mine in drop G#. I also have an Epi LP in Drop B with Heavy Core 11's that sounds just fine, so it's really up to your preference.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Aug 6, 2012)

I play a 30" Schecter bari in Drop A# and often C standard with 13-62 and I've never had a problem, I imagine you could do it no problem on that scale too!


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 6, 2012)

It all just depends on your string gauge preferences. If you cannot stand thick strings, go for the Mushok. If you have no issues will thicker strings, just get the guitar that feels the best to you. I had the Ibanez Mushok baritone and loved having a set of 10s in drop C on it. It's all personal preference man!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Aug 6, 2012)

I contacted a Youtube user who uses a Mushok for Drop B, he said he had 14-68 but they were very tight. Perhaps a 12-60 set would work? I don't mind tight strings, I'm far more concerned on if the neck will be okay.

Thanks again for all the responses! I'm still leaning towards the Mushok. Gonna try to find one to play in person again before I make a final decision. If I get it and it does end up being too much for that Drop B, perhaps it will be an excuse to experiment with lower tunings.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> I contacted a Youtube user who uses a Mushok for Drop B, he said he had 14-68 but they were very tight. Perhaps a 12-60 set would work? I don't mind tight strings, I'm far more concerned on if the neck will be okay.
> 
> Thanks again for all the responses! I'm still leaning towards the Mushok. Gonna try to find one to play in person before I make a final decision. If I get it and it does end up being too much for that Drop B, perhaps it will be an excuse to experiment with lower tunings.



You can do drop B on any scale, but IMHO the longer scale will sound bad ass for B  I saw a video of a guy playing one in drop C and it sounded killer.

Guitar necks can withstand hundreds of pounds of tension; you'll be okay with 12s  Probably 14s too, but that seems like it would be uncomfortably heavy.


----------



## Rap Hat (Aug 8, 2012)

I love my Mushok, I have it in drop F# using a custom 15-68 Elixir set. It would definitely work for higher tunings no problem. The one issue I found was with the tuners. They were really imprecise and kept on slipping on the high strings so I tossed a set of locking Grover's in.
Pickups also sucked but some people seem to like them okay - I found the Mushok sounds amazing with a DSonic in the bridge.

If you're just planning on drop-B and not lower you can use any guitar - my old band used Les Paul's for drop-B with a set of 13s and it worked great.


----------



## mpsk (Aug 9, 2012)

try 12-60 set EXL148 Nickel Wound, Extra-Heavy 12-60


----------



## Ghost40 (Aug 9, 2012)

I play mostly PRS, all of which are the 25" scale length, and I tune to drop B. I use DR Heavy Core 11's and have no issues with tuning or intonation. From the SEs to the Custom 24s. I like a little play in my strings. All of the nuts have to be modified to fit the gauges. The guitars will need a proper setup. However, you could either up the string gauge for more tension, or go with the Mike Mushok. I have thought about that guitar for a while but I think the scale length may be too long for my taste. I have played other guitars at 27" and didn't really care for the "feeling". I do hear a lot of good things about that particular PRS


----------



## fonz518 (Aug 10, 2012)

I would get the Mushok, I love the clarity and the use of lighter strings on longer scales.


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 12, 2012)

fonz518 said:


> I would get the Mushok, I love the clarity and the use of lighter strings on longer scales.



+1, but this is personal preference. I know a few people that love thick strings on everything they play regardless of the tuning.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have my Mushok set up in Drop B tuning and not only is there no issue with the neck once set up properly, the extended scale makes that low B sound super articulate!


----------



## zilla (Aug 13, 2012)

I just picked up a Mushok on the weekend. I was a bit unsure and was in the "do i really need a baritone?" phase, but man, once I brought it home and put it thru my rig i was sold.

I was using a torero with emgs tuned to C Standard and spent the whole evening A-B'ing the mushok and torero (both C standard)

The Torero was using 11-56 gauge and the Mushok was using the stock 14-68 (?) gauge.

All of the lower notes were so much more articulate and defined compared to the torero. The pickups on the Mushok are pretty good, but the 6th string gets mushy and flubby. I can see swapping out the bridge pickup for something tighter. The neck pup seems fine so far.

Going from the mushok to the torero was insane, tho. The torero felt like it was strung with 8's and tuned down. Personally, i think 14s are a bit on the tight side for me. I'll probably go to 13s or 12s and see how it goes.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 13, 2012)

zilla said:


> I just picked up a Mushok on the weekend. I was a bit unsure and was in the "do i really need a baritone?" phase, but man, once I brought it home and put it thru my rig i was sold.
> 
> I was using a torero with emgs tuned to C Standard and spent the whole evening A-B'ing the mushok and torero (both C standard)
> 
> ...



The stock strings are way tight, even for my liking in B standard, so C standard must make that thing feel like it's going to snap in half! I still use the D'Addario baritone set on that guitar, but I have it in drop G# and the tension feels a lot nicer. 12s would probably feel good in Drop B.


----------



## Rap Hat (Aug 16, 2012)

zilla said:


> All of the lower notes were so much more articulate and defined compared to the torero. The pickups on the Mushok are pretty good, but the 6th string gets mushy and flubby. I can see swapping out the bridge pickup for something tighter. The neck pup seems fine so far.



I _*highly*_ recommend the DiMarzio DSonic for a bridge pup in the Mushok SE. Has just about the best crunch I've heard for downtuned stuff and isn't overly icepicky or anything. I have it with the bar facing the neck and it's the perfect amount of brightness. I don't know how the DS is in other guitars, but with the Mushok it's a match made in heaven!


----------



## zilla (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a Duncan alternative 8 on the way. Can't wait to put it in!


----------



## LeAdEr (Aug 16, 2012)

I have an Michael Kelly Baritone with an 28" scale and some motnhs ago i tuned on Drop B with strings 10-60. THis worked really well.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm looking at a mushok for a very specific purpose of playing meshuggah which means I want to be able to tune to a F. Anyone try this or think its not possible. What string gauge would you suggest?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 30, 2012)

27.7" is more than enough for low F.
String size something from 70 to 80 depending on how tight/loose you like 'em.


----------

